# VFX Training Manager



## dijodavis (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi, 
I have been managing L&D departments for Big Brands like MPC, Technicolor and Double Negative. I am now looking for a opportunity to move to Thailand. Could anyone recommend that if this could be the right move. If so which would be the top companies to approach

Regards,
D


----------

